# So who's showing this weekend



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

So who's showing this weekend if so were are we all 

Me and my team are off to the Pollard Canine Society at Snaith , East Riding


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm off to a breed champ show at Stafford, will be 'running' for the owner of one of my pups and watching the other one - in the same class, lol! 

Will get to catch up with a couple of friends I havent seen for over a year and just generally have a good day, hopefully! 

Good luck to you Leoti!:thumbup:


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Ceearott said:


> I'm off to a breed champ show at Stafford, will be 'running' for the owner of one of my pups and watching the other one - in the same class, lol!
> 
> Will get to catch up with a couple of friends I havent seen for over a year and just generally have a good day, hopefully!
> 
> Good luck to you Leoti!:thumbup:


good luck althou am sure they will do all fine , saw some good write up for ur pups in dog world this week , am taking the whole team out this weekend even mum who hasnt been in the ring for nearly 12 months so should be a good day out


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

leoti said:


> good luck althou am sure they will do all fine , saw some good write up for ur pups in dog world this week , am taking the whole team out this weekend even mum who hasnt been in the ring for nearly 12 months so should be a good day out


Oh, yes, that would be the lovely Nala, lol! Was very pleased with the write up and her owner is tickled to bits too :thumbup:

Ooh, how exciting for you - the whole team out - YAY!! Am sure mum wont let you down!


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

I'm at Bedford and district on sunday


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

My weekend off! :thumbup: Good job as well. Hand rearing 5 baby hedgehogs.

Driffield next weekend.


----------



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

Cleo and I are in Edinburgh at Chow of the Year this weekend 

Ann, looking forward to getting back to training and normal next week - Cleo has thought she has been grounded for a few weeks with no trips to Blackpool Lol


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

weekend off for us, good luck everyone


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Hoping to go to a breed club show on Sunday


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

Nothing for us this weekend but at Driffield on Friday...

Good luck to everyone who's out and about


----------



## leafy (Jan 9, 2011)

I went to Morecambe Market fun show but we didn't get placed in anything. Left after the second class because the next one was at the end of the day and it was too cold to hang around and it was raining. Now it's bright sunshine out there arrrrrgh


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm judging tomorrow at an open obedience show. Got to get up at 5.00am - yawn...


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

was at biggleswade today and hitchin tommorow


----------



## jimboyd (Sep 25, 2011)

Good Luck with the show. Hope it will be a fine day, or just do a sun dance if it's gonna rain hehehe. 

______________
steven barbarich
directtohomeappliances.com reviews


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

I had a lovely day yesterday, spent with old family friends and one of my puppy owners travelled with us - best bit was the two pups had a fabby journey to and from the Show! These two boys have had terrible car sickness problems and yesterday turned out to be a stress-free journey for them both - apart from mega drooling which made them look rather rabid, PMSL!!

Axel, owned and handled like a Pro by his owner took a VHC in Minor Puppy out of 9 entries and I ended up handling JD for the whole caboodle rather than just running him as his owner chickened out  and he wwent a little treasure but was binned, lol!

We had a little giggle, enojyed watching the dogs, I caught up with some other friends I hadnt seen in a while too, so all round, a lovely day!:thumbup:

Roll on Thursday at Driffield, lol!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Ceearott said:


> I'm off to a breed champ show at Stafford, will be 'running' for the owner of one of my pups and watching the other one - in the same class, lol!
> 
> Will get to catch up with a couple of friends I havent seen for over a year and just generally have a good day, hopefully!
> 
> Good luck to you Leoti!:thumbup:


We were next door to you in the open show. If I had seen this before this morning we could have called in to see you.

We didn't have a bad day the twins both 5th in their breed classes Romeo didn't get placed in the breed but it was a very big puppy class but came 4th in AV minor puppy dog. Buck won NSC toy junior his last time as a junior and Amber won AV open bitch. Only Freyja came home with nothing but she only did the veteran class.

We should be going to an italian greyhound garden party today but I don't think we are going as we didn't get back from the show till late last night A journey that should have taken 20 minutes took 1 1/2 hours due to the M6 being closed and all the traffic beong sent down the A34 I don't think we went faster than 20 miles an hour all the way home.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Freyja said:


> We were next door to you in the open show. If I had seen this before this morning we could have called in to see you.
> 
> We didn't have a bad day the twins both 5th in their breed classes Romeo didn't get placed in the breed but it was a very big puppy class but came 4th in AV minor puppy dog. Buck won NSC toy junior his last time as a junior and Amber won AV open bitch. Only Freyja came home with nothing but she only did the veteran class.
> 
> We should be going to an italian greyhound garden party today but I don't think we are going as we didn't get back from the show till late last night A journey that should have taken 20 minutes took 1 1/2 hours due to the M6 being closed and all the traffic beong sent down the A34 I don't think we went faster than 20 miles an hour all the way home.


Typical that you were next day and we didnt know, lol!! I even went for a quick wander round the show at onepoint, lol!

Sounds like a good day for you,:thumbup: until the journey home - nightmare when stuff like that happens


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Ceearott said:


> Typical that you were next day and we didnt know, lol!! I even went for a quick wander round the show at onepoint, lol!
> 
> Sounds like a good day for you,:thumbup: until the journey home - nightmare when stuff like that happens


I couldn't believe the traffic on the road. Being local I knew there was other ways home but the traffic seemed to clear as I went past the last place I could turn off so then I was commited to go that way. I must have been worse earlier as the local football team were playing Manu united at home. Later as I was walking the dog someone asked if the road was clear they said they arrived late for the match as the roads weer that bad.


----------



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

Hope everyone had a good weekend showing 

We enjoyed our trip to North of the Border and came away with one 1st Rosette and a 2nd Rosette, very enjoyable day! :thumbup:

As it was Chow of the Year, we got lots of prizes for placings and a very warm Scottish welcome to the show - it was lovely.

Will post some pics when I receive them from Cleos breeder.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

we had a fantastic weekend. Dexter repeated his res BIS show that he won the other week at WECS i'm over the moon .


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2011)

Well done to everyone.

We were unable to attend due to Scorcher getting quite ill the night before.


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

We had a good day at Driffield champ show today..Little wrags got a 2nd in yearling bitch ess..what a little love she is....

Congrats to all who have been out in this glorious weather :thumbup:

Just waiting for sunday now and off to the northern ess show at Ripon racecourse


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

We're at Stavely for South Yorkshire whippet club champ show on sunday, Freyja, Simba and Romeo are entered. This is the show that 9 years ago we first met our breeder and collected Owen. I will be a little sad as this will be the first year that Owen has not gone to this show.


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Freyja said:


> We're at Stavely for South Yorkshire whippet club champ show on sunday, Freyja, Simba and Romeo are entered. This is the show that 9 years ago we first met our breeder and collected Owen. I will be a little sad as this will be the first year that Owen has not gone to this show.


Best of luck to Tia's Mum, Dad and Bro :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

mimi g said:


> Best of luck to Tia's Mum, Dad and Bro :thumbup::thumbup:


Thank you:thumbup:

I don't think we will do anything the boys will probably be daft and Freyja just wont come white she's had 3 baths since last weekend but her thighs are still stained from having the pups.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Forgot to update on how we did. As expected Simba and Romeo both did nothing They both behaved and Simba wore a new lead for the first time and went much better in it.

Freyja despite having to parctically bathed at the show as Romeo was sick all over her in the car came 5th in veteran bitch. I just explained to the judge she had had pups and the staining from the birth has yet to come out of her coat. I asked a breeder there how she gets her bitches clean and she said she would never breed of a white bitch.


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Freyja said:


> Forgot to update on how we did. As expected Simba and Romeo both did nothing They both behaved and Simba wore a new lead for the first time and went much better in it.
> 
> Freyja despite having to parctically bathed at the show as Romeo was sick all over her in the car came 5th in veteran bitch. I just explained to the judge she had had pups and the staining from the birth has yet to come out of her coat. I asked a breeder there how she gets her bitches clean and she said she would never breed of a white bitch.


Well done Tia's mummy


----------

